# Raymond Felton...



## HKF

Now I know Deron Williams and Chris Paul have looked very good and rightfully so, but I just want to give some props to Mr. Felton. 

I said Charlotte would pick him with the 5th selection and they made the right decision.

In his first NBA start, he got:

18 points, 10 assists, 5 rebounds in 35 minutes. The Bobcats also scored 122 points.

Brevin Knight just got Wally Pipped and with good reason. He's a good backup, but he can't stay healthy and this should be Felton's team.

Kareem Rush just had a career high 35 points tonight. With Felton's passing ability and blinding quickness pushing the rock, there is no reason the Bobcats should not be getting 105 ppg on avg. this year. 

Expect more of this. Expect May's numbers to go up as well.


----------



## Sir Patchwork

Felton had a great game tonight, I hope he continues to start. Sean May has also played a few _good_ games in a row.


----------



## Krstic All-Star

I picked him up for my fantasy team on a hunch, and he's looking on par with most of the PG's right now


----------



## Sir Patchwork

I drafted him late in my fantasy league, but dropped him once I figured he wasn't starting. I just picked him up again though, dropping Rashad McCants, his Carolina buddy, ironically.


----------



## Krstic All-Star

I liked his position better than say, Brian Cardinal. Knight's a stopgap, so having a guy like Felton is good for the team (and my fantasy team)


----------



## DavidBlunkett

HKF said:


> Now I know Deron Williams and Chris Paul have looked very good and rightfully so, but I just want to give some props to Mr. Felton.


i dont think any of these 3 players will ever become anything other than a standard(average) nba pro

chris paul is a great playmaker but his size will haunt him his whole career cos he cant defend big guards like marbury,diddy,kidd etc

deron williams offensive game is very suspect and he will have to rely on his playmaking skills which are not up to the obvius standard of paul`s

Raymond Felton is a shooting guard forced to play point because of his size/team needs,eventually he will end up at the 2 and he`s not iverson quick and will be a tony delk/bobby jackson type player


----------



## Geaux Tigers

DavidBlunkett said:


> i dont think any of these 3 players will ever become anything other than a standard(average) nba pro
> 
> chris paul is a great playmaker but his size will haunt him his whole career cos he cant defend big guards like marbury,diddy,kidd etc
> 
> deron williams offensive game is very suspect and he will have to rely on his playmaking skills which are not up to the obvius standard of paul`s
> 
> *Raymond Felton is a shooting guard forced to play point because of his size/team needs,eventually he will end up at the 2 and he`s not iverson quick and will be a tony delk/bobby jackson type player*


 :whofarted 

NO WAY!

I think all of these three PG's will have excellent NBA careers. They will all be above average pro's.


----------



## Sir Patchwork

Raymond Felton is a shooting guard? That's news to me. He is a point guard in every sense of the term. He is like TJ Ford in his style of play. He gets the ball up in a hurry, has amazing court vision and makes plays, but has a suspect shooting stroke. His game doesn't resemble Bobby Jackson and Tony Delk at all. Maybe you're thinking of Rashad McCants. Raymond Felton was the point guard at Carolina, McCants was the shooting guard.


----------



## RSP83

DavidBlunkett said:


> i dont think any of these 3 players will ever become anything other than a standard(average) nba pro
> 
> chris paul is a great playmaker but his size will haunt him his whole career cos he cant defend big guards like marbury,diddy,kidd etc
> 
> deron williams offensive game is very suspect and he will have to rely on his playmaking skills which are not up to the obvius standard of paul`s
> 
> Raymond Felton is a shooting guard forced to play point because of his size/team needs,eventually he will end up at the 2 and he`s not iverson quick and will be a tony delk/bobby jackson type player


You can say whatever you want about Paul and Deron. Your statement on both are still relevant up to this point considering they're a rookie and we don't know yet how are they going to turn out in the future. I'll let you go with that one.

But, saying Raymond Felton is a shooting guard forced to play point because of his size/team needs is just plain ignorant. Who played PG for the NCAA champs UNC Tar Heels last year? His point guard skill is one of the big reason the Tar Heels won the championship last year. His name is almost synonymous with "Point Guard".


----------



## Banjoriddim

DavidBlunkett said:


> i dont think any of these 3 players will ever become anything other than a standard(average) nba pro
> 
> chris paul is a great playmaker but his size will haunt him his whole career cos he cant defend big guards like marbury,diddy,kidd etc
> 
> deron williams offensive game is very suspect and he will have to rely on his playmaking skills which are not up to the obvius standard of paul`s
> 
> Raymond Felton is a shooting guard forced to play point because of his size/team needs,eventually he will end up at the 2 and he`s not iverson quick and will be a tony delk/bobby jackson type player


Too much pot? Am I right or you are just ...


----------



## DavidBlunkett

RSP83 said:


> But, saying Raymond Felton is a shooting guard forced to play point because of his size/team needs is just plain ignorant. ".


ignorant??

cussing someones momma is ignorant!

it`s all about personal opinions dude....get a grip


----------



## RSP83

DavidBlunkett said:


> ignorant??
> 
> cussing someones momma is ignorant!
> 
> it`s all about personal opinions dude....get a grip


Saying one of the best PG (might even be the best) in college hoop last year, after leadng his team to championship, is not a PG? Even after the player showed it last night that he has it to be the PG in this league? It's even funnier to hear somebody say he's a SG. Shooting is Felton's question mark. He never really score that much in college. C'mon. How can I not say you're ignorant (about basketball)?

Alright the debate ends there. It's your opinion.


----------



## edyzbasketball

Raymond contributed very well in the rout of the Pacers.

It was really of a surprise to me, because this is the first team I see the Bobcats ROUT a good team such as the Pacers, with superstars like Jermaine O'Neal and Artest.


----------



## Carbo04

Nice to see some love for Felton. He will be a damn good PG in the league.

People say Carolina was loaded last season with NBA players. Well, with Felton running the show they win a national title. The game Felton was out, Carolina got spanked by a team that only won like 10 games, if that in Santa Clara.


----------



## HB

I always thought he was the better college player than those other two. Am glad he is showing the world what he can do. Give him an uptempo style of play and the kid is a beast. Sean May isnt doing too bad either, go tar heels!


----------



## Deke

Felton will be a good player and possibly the best player of the draft.


----------



## HKF

Felton a SG huh? Now I've heard everything. Being contrarian just to be contrarian is meaningless.


----------



## TonyMontana_83

DavidBlunkett said:


> i dont think any of these 3 players will ever become anything other than a standard(average) nba pro


 ummm... ok. You're looking at two future perennial all-stars and a possible third. Ignorant is pretending to know something about a topic when in reality you are completely un-educated about it. Now obviously you have your opinion and are entitled to it, but from my viewpoint you appear to be on the ignorant side when you say that Deron Williams and Chris Paul will never become more than standard players. Dude, you do realize that they are already above average less than 10 games into their NBA careers, right?


----------



## Cap

Felton will end up being the best 2-way PG in this draft, I said it before the draft and I stick by that. I wish he had fallen to the Lakers. Hopefully I eat my words and Bynum becomes a good center.


----------



## sipclip

No personal Attacks.

-Sjax


----------



## JerryWest

Felton has been past first guy his entire career, dude is a just stupid homer.

I think Felton will be best all around personally of the 3 major PGs. He can control tempo well and is very fast and highly competitive. Decent range and good vision.


----------



## edyzbasketball

It's good and bad news for the Bobcats.

I mean, they have Knight out, which is bad.
But on the bright side, they have a developing star, in the person of Raymond Felton. They have 2 good PG's and it helps them a lot. Plus, if they can get some veterans to help them, Bobcats will surely go for the playoffs next year or why not, this year.


----------



## cima

On a side note, the Bobcats are a lot better than their record indicates. They've been competitive in most if not every game this year.


----------



## edyzbasketball

That's true also. They battled with every team they had on their schedule so far....


----------



## DavidBlunkett

and who are you stephen hawkins??

chill with the insults dude,your just showing your immaturity


----------



## edyzbasketball

DavidBlunkett said:


> and who are you stephen hawkins??
> 
> chill with the insults dude,your just showing your immaturity


:laugh:

All these insults and such make me laugh...

Ok, back to topic.


----------



## DavidBlunkett

[/QUOTE]


----------



## GoDWade

RSP83 said:


> Saying one of the best PG (might even be the best) in college hoop last year, after leadng his team to championship, is not a PG? Even after the player showed it last night that he has it to be the PG in this league? It's even funnier to hear somebody say he's a SG. Shooting is Felton's question mark. He never really score that much in college. C'mon. How can I not say you're ignorant (about basketball)?
> 
> Alright the debate ends there. It's your opinion.


repped

it's all gravy to have opinions, but...

I never knew Felton played SG and became a top 5 pick because of it


----------



## Nimreitz

DavidBlunkett said:


> and who are you stephen hawkins??
> 
> chill with the insults dude,your just showing your immaturity


Who is Stephen Hawkins? Do you mean Stephen Hawking? After looking at his personal webpage for a few minutes there is shockingly not one mention of basketball. So I doubt he thinks he's Stephen Hawking when it comes to making opinions on about the careers of the point guard class of 2005.

And by the way, I hated a little on Felton before the draft because I didn't think he was as good as Deron or CP, but he's a top 5 player in this draft class and a very good player. I think Brevin may have lost his job.


----------



## CodyThePuppy

I am very happy for all three of these guys. They have all had their struggles so far, but Chris Paul has been outstanding and Deron and Raymond have shown they are the real thing as well. All of them are going to have long successful careers and we as fans will benefit.


----------



## FanOfAll8472

Carbo04 said:


> The game Felton was out, Carolina got spanked by a team that only won like 10 games, if that in Santa Clara.


Don't forget about the Villanova game, where Felton fouled out and UNC almost blew it.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife

That was a traveling call *Cries in anguish of that late defeat*


----------



## cima

The Bobcats are 3-1 when Felton starts. Interesting...


----------



## cima

Make that 4-1


----------



## HKF

Which is why he should be starting over Knight. It makes no sense otherwise.


----------



## cima

Now 5-1 when he starts.


----------

